# A Slingshot For Everyone



## The Gopher

I wanted to put something together for all newcomers to use if they ask the question: Is there a simple pattern? I designed this to be made with the simplest of tools and still be easy to cut out. Although it may not be the prettiest thing to look at it is quite comfortable and shoots well too.

I think this is suitable for any newcomer, boyscout troop, neighborhood kid, etc. heck, i'd like to see someone print off a stack and leave them at a shooting range or something.

Enjoy!

Dan "The Gopher"


----------



## NaturalFork

Thats actually very cool!


----------



## The Gopher

and easy, it took me 2 minutes to cut it out with a handsaw.


----------



## Deimos

nice, will be in my next saw-pile


----------



## GreyOwl

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brockfnsamson

Very well done!

ATT: Mods I think the forum should have a section just for members to post shared frame patterns, that would be much easier then searching the archives in vain.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Nice job Dan!!!


----------



## lucifer93

Thats a nice looking design thanks for sharing


----------



## NightKnight

brockfnsamson said:


> Very well done!
> 
> ATT: Mods I think the forum should have a section just for members to post shared frame patterns, that would be much easier then searching the archives in vain.


Done! I am moving this into the Shared Slingshot Designs forum.


----------



## projectile

Gopher
this is such a great idea!!!
I volunteer to CAD these designs so they print to scale on a4 paper[sticker].
Yep the drawing will have all the details about 
original designer 
revision number
notes and
date of issue

suggestions???

also those who would want to laser cut the designs on metal can go ahead with these files.

hope you concur with this Gopher?

Regards
projectile.


----------



## The Gopher

The pdf file should print off to scale but if you want to put it into CAD go right ahead, thanks, Dan.


----------



## ukslingshots

Thanks for the designs Gopher i will have a go at making a couple this weekend


----------



## Dayhiker

Dan, that looks like a nice little pocket shooter. I might try one.


----------



## The Gopher

Thanks guys, although i wanted it to be a nice shooter my main goal was to make a simple design boardcut that could be cut out with the absolute simplest of hand tools so that beginners, boy scouts, whoever, could make a slingshot. Hopefully I accomplished this.


----------



## dragonmaster

Sometimes the simple designs can turn out to be the best.


----------



## Botus

Any recommendations as to minium board thickness? I do fall very much into the newbie beginner category but am itching to build rather than buy a new slingshot! Cheers!


----------



## The Gopher

3/4" plywood would work great.


----------



## slingor

The Gopher said:


> I wanted to put something together for all newcomers to use if they ask the question: Is there a simple pattern? I designed this to be made with the simplest of tools and still be easy to cut out. Although it may not be the prettiest thing to look at it is quite comfortable and shoots well too.
> 
> I think this is suitable for any newcomer, boyscout troop, neighborhood kid, etc. heck, i'd like to see someone print off a stack and leave them at a shooting range or something.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Dan "The Gopher"


Just downloaded your PDF. Many Thanks for posting it.
Brand new to the forum. Have to apologize in advance for possible (unwanted) mishaps.


----------



## Jtslingshoter

Thanks alot for sharing this.


----------



## The Gopher

WOW! almost 300 downloads of the PDF file, I can't believe it!


----------



## wd40

Good job, Gopher.

That is as nice, and as simple, a board cut as I have seen.

WD40


----------



## dragonmaster

Gopher when I finish the projects at hand I think this will be next on my list just love the simple.


----------



## Litboy

Has I showed in my presentation... I think it's normal to show the result of your desing.

For the moment it is carried with one layer rubber band. It's strong enought to 5 to 10 meters distance targets.

Thank you very much for that design!


----------



## The Gopher

nice job.


----------



## NaturalFork

Such a great design.


----------



## Felicko

So simple, yet so great....


----------



## FURGLE

everyone loves a free-bee mate once I have actually sourced some decent wood I will make one and post some pics








also hi everyone only just heard about this forum over on www.thehuntinglife.com









ATB 
Ross


----------



## Dayhiker

Nice to meet ya, Ross!


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Here it is in 2015, years after you so kindly posted this.... Yes, it's a slingshot for everyone...so easy to cut out with a hand saw and a little rounding at the point of the "V" with a pocket knife or rasp...radius it a bit, sand, finish...couldn't be easier or more useful.


----------



## fred45

it is fishing trip time again have to make 5 slings this year. the strange assortment of nattys and board cuts from last year were a big hit, it is time to step everyone up and i think this is the answer. Thank you Gopher. going to do a bunch of stains and dyes so the kids can pick from various colors. Oh Yea!!!!


----------



## fred45

only 300 downloads!?


----------



## twang

says 3111 downloads when I downloaded it.


----------



## fred45

Oh I did not look at the count someone posted ti had 300.


----------



## ol'school42

Thank you Gopher!

As a newcomer to this forum, and just starting back with slingshots after a 59 year absence I am humbled by the support and info. In two weeks I've managed to make a PFS which propelled a .41 cal ball through the drywall in my studio and sawed up my lady friends bamboo cutting board. Let's see... is there enough material left here for this one? Will the madness ever end? By the way your design would be called elegant for it's simplicity.


----------



## fred45

I just cut one out last night it is very zen, in the simplicity, Ol'school42. I may have to scale it down for the kids, but I can see it being a work horse for them


----------



## ol'school42

Just did the same about an hour ago, Fred45. I had to scale it down at the handle for my stubby hands. It's my second shooter that I've made, but by far the most comfortable. I used some treated 3/4" plywood. I used a bamboo cutting board to make a small version of a shooter and two PFS's. Now I'll be off to get some finer grade sandpaper and some sealer tomorrow. Hope that Gopher guy knows how much he's appreciated, as with all the other Members. (When my VA deposit comes in on the 1st, I'll certainly toss the $12 in)


----------



## fred45

I just copied it at 78% it is just about the size of a Dragon Master Y, perfect for the kids, I am going to cut one in the next few days, 3/4" drill for base of y and very few cuts LOVE this. plan is to cut 10 of them and do the rough filing take them fishing and let the kids sand on them some to get the smell of wood in their brains, let them draw and color them with markers then band them that night so we can shoot the next day!!!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Neat design.


----------

